# Coming to Mumbai for Travel - Please Help



## sourav123 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to travel to Mumbai to meet my girlfriend. I am planning to take a train from Bangalore on 13th August and will be arriving in Mumbai on 14th. I shall be staying in Mumbai till 18th and will leave on 19th Morning by flight.

Since I consider all of you as very good freinds of mine, I need some help from you with this being my first ever visit to Mumbai. Firstly, I need some information on decent hotels in Mumbai. I have searched on Google but got confused as it turned up a lot of results. Also, my budget is not very high. I can spend upto 1200/- for a Non-AC double bed room. My girlfriend is studying in IIT Mumbai, so it would help if the hotel is near that area.

Secondly, I need info on some hangouts in Mumbai like some malls, coffee joints or discos. Also, we are planning one candle light dinner (where I am planning to formally propose her ). So, please help me with your recommendations.

The final thing I need is some place for lovers to go in Mumbai. We are not planning to travel big, but only hang out casually. I have heard Juhu beach is one such place, but let me know your thoughts.

This is the first time we will be staying close to each other for a long time before I again find some time to go down to IIT. So, all guys and gals, in the name of love, please help this lovestruck soul.

P.S: I have a great love story to share, and will be sharing one day with my girlfriend sitting beside me.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2008)

We should rename the forum to Thinklove Forums. 
More later.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the same scenario... I too go to mumbai couple of month or so. Well i cannto tell u about the hotels but i can tell u some places where u can walk leisurely... I think she's in Powaii (IIT right?) u will have to come on the main suburbs and go to Bandra Bandstand, Inorbit in Malad, take a little journey to Queens necklace, Chaupati in the southern mumbai. Moreover, there are some gardens near Inorbit, Malad. I think it wud be fine... Strolling in Shivaji Park, Dadar in the evenings is also very pleasant experience...


WARNING: Dont held ur gf too close at public places. U dont wanna get into police and stuff right?????


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 20, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> I have the same scenario... I too go to mumbai couple of month or so. Well i cannto tell u about the hotels but i can tell u some places where u can walk leisurely... I think she's in Powaii (IIT right?) u will have to come on the main suburbs and go to Bandra Bandstand, Inorbit in Malad, take a little journey to Queens necklace, Chaupati in the southern mumbai. Moreover, there are some gardens near Inorbit, Malad. I think it wud be fine... Strolling in Shivaji Park, Dadar in the evenings is also very pleasant experience...
> 
> 
> WARNING: Dont held ur gf too close at public places. U dont wanna get into police and stuff right?????



Thanks for your inputs. I will keep these in mind while making the plans. 

By the way, are you serious about the police thing? I mean just if I put my hand on her, I will get caught by Police!!! We are meeting after sometime and I really want to hold her hand. Ok, maybe I have to find a less populated place. What is the lover's joint in Mumbai? 

Others please provide any help you may have. I really want to make this trip a memorable one. You will owe me a favor to invite you over for our marriage.


----------



## Pat (Jul 20, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> By the way, are you serious about the police thing? I mean just if I put my hand on her, I will get caught by Police!!! We are meeting after sometime and I really want to hold her hand. Ok, maybe I have to find a less populated place. What is the lover's joint in Mumbai?



Not really..You can do it safely..You can be caught in a public place if u, ummm, like get carried away, you know what I mean 

If you wanna get cosy though, I would recommend either Bandra bandstand or reclamation ground. You have a lot of couple at these places. But this should be ok only if your girl is comfy in such an environment.

Regarding hanging out, hiranandani has got some good, fun places like hackone (spelling?) and there is also a go-karting option there.

Considering you will be staying near IIT powai, hiranandani will be close. And talking about malls, Center One in vashi is a good option. Inorbit in western line is also a good mall. CCDs are a good place to spend lots of time (if she has it i.e.), just buy one coffee and you can spend hours 

Unfortunately there is no lovers point in Mumbai, none that I know of i.e. I will add more later. All the best


----------



## mehulved (Jul 20, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Since I consider all of you as very good freinds of mine, I need some help from you with this being my first ever visit to Mumbai. Firstly, I need some information on decent hotels in Mumbai. I have searched on Google but got confused as it turned up a lot of results. Also, my budget is not very high. I can spend upto 1200/- for a Non-AC double bed room. My girlfriend is studying in IIT Mumbai, so it would help if the hotel is near that area.


Dunno much about Powai area but I guess you should be able to find such a place there, maybe you should try to find a few IITB people and inquire them.


sourav123 said:


> Secondly, I need info on some hangouts in Mumbai like some malls, coffee joints or discos. Also, we are planning one candle light dinner (where I am planning to formally propose her ). So, please help me with your recommendations.


There are some nice hotels in Hiranandani area just check them out to choose the one of your liking. And the area is like 5-10 mins walk from IITB gate. So, do all the investigative work on the first day.



sourav123 said:


> The final thing I need is some place for lovers to go in Mumbai. We are not planning to travel big, but only hang out casually. I have heard Juhu beach is one such place, but let me know your thoughts.


There are lots of other places in Andheri and Ghatkopar areas depending on what kind of places you prefer, again. And those are the nearest places though still quite far from Powai.
This is as much as I can help Powai's just so far and cut-off that I hardly go there except for events in IITB.



sourav123 said:


> By the way, are you serious about the police thing? I mean just if I put my hand on her, I will get caught by Police!!! We are meeting after sometime and I really want to hold her hand. Ok, maybe I have to find a less populated place. What is the lover's joint in Mumbai?


 It's not so scary but don't get too cozy for too long and just keep a watchout for '_Mamu_'



Pat said:


> Unfortunately there is no lovers point in Mumbai, none that I know of i.e. I will add more later. All the best


PDP?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

PDP is a decent place. No? I dont think its an ideal place for PDA


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks to all for your inputs. I have a few more questions:

1. I still do not have any clue about Mumbai hotels, please help if you know anything.

2. I have gathered from a friend that there are a few budget hotels in Vile Parle, any idea how far is it from IIT Powai. We dont really have a problem if it is a bit far, in that case she will stay with me all the time. 

3. What is the best mode of transport in Mumbai?

Oh by the way, I need not care about 'Mamu', because if I do those sort of things in public, my GF will kill me even before 'Mamu' arrives.


----------



## Pat (Jul 21, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Thanks to all for your inputs. I have a few more questions:
> 
> 1. I still do not have any clue about Mumbai hotels, please help if you know anything.
> 
> ...



1. Sorry..No idea about hotels.

2. Vile Parle will be a lil too far from Powai. I would suggest looking for some hotels in Powai/Hiranandani area or somewhere closer. 

3. If you are with your girl, you should(have to) travel by BEST buses. Local trains should be avoided at all costs. Unfortunately, public transport in Mumbai is bad, real bad.  So try not to get into crowded buses(which is kinda difficult). Plan your trips so that you have to start from starting stops of BEST buses so you two get to sit next to each other.


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 21, 2008)

After some googling, I have found this hotel: 

Hotel Sharada International 
Ghokhale Road, Naupada, Thane (West) 
Opp. Malhar Telephone Exchange. 

How far is this area from airport? Also any idea how far is it from IITB?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

Thane would be way too far.
Try something in Powai area, else Ghatkopar, Andheri, Malad.
Maybe you can try on *yellowpages.sulekha.com/


----------



## confused (Jul 21, 2008)

use google earth dude. parle is about 8km frm powai. but its close to the airport.


----------

